# Low volt/ high volt gloves



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Tag, because I need 3 sets of gloves tested and don't have a clue where to send them. I am in NH btw.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Skatshaug. In Iowa. Buy new rubbers they cheap. Test cost almost as much as new rubbers. Irby does send off for testing if you have a branch in your neck of
The woods.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with SC, but _Commando_, when I was in Mass. we used Hiline down in Millbury.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Safety Test in Shelby, NC. Great folks.

http://www.safetytest.net/

Cementex in NJ Great folks and they manufacture 600volt tools!

http://www.cementexusa.com/contact.php


----------

